

Show HN: Open Source NgTetris – tetris game built in Angular - daihua
http://ngtetris.com/
OpenSource Github Repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;davishacker&#x2F;ngTetris
If you like it, star the project and have fun.
======
daihua
OpenSource Github Repo:
[https://github.com/davishacker/ngTetris](https://github.com/davishacker/ngTetris)

If you like it, star the project. Have fun.

------
daihua
If you found any issues in desktop or mobile, feel free to report them in the
github issues session. I say thank you up front for your support.

------
hugeidea
cool project. I am addicted to the game.

